# Girl sway - how many days before ovulation is best?



## Boo44

We're TTC a girl and doing the timing sway. So far we've had 3 unsuccessful months. Part of the issue is I have developed slightly irregular periods which makes ovulation difficult to predict. 
I read a book which said to start with 7 days before ovulation but there was no chance of that working! Then I tried to aim for 5 days before but ovulated late that month so was out of my fertile window - but I was too afraid to DTD later in case I ended up right on ovulation!
This month I used clear blue dual hormone and it gave me 7 high fertility days before my peak so again I was just guessing when to actually stop DTD. I wanted to aim for 4 days before but it ended up being 5 days. I'm waiting for AF now and all tests negative so it didn't work. 

Basically I want to DTD up to 3 or 4 days before ovulation this month. Does anyone have any smart ideas how I can get that close but not go too close when I have an irregular period and find ovulation hard to predict?

Nightmare!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I'm not sure but best of luck. I have tried to girl sway many time (with no luck).


----------



## iiTTCii

I swayed when ttc DD. it took 12 months and we were DTD 4/5 before ovulation. After nearly a year of BFN, I decided I didn't care about the sex and we DTD on the day off ovulation (O day was confirmed on the day by ultrasound) and we still ended up with our girl.


----------



## Buttercup84

I have 2 girls both conceived either the day before or day of ovulation, not swaying either time. This one was conceived day before/day of and we're team yellow but I'm convinced it's another girl. Personally I don't put much stock in the shettles method since it's easy for someone to say their sway 'worked' when it's a 50/50 chance anyway. I totally get wanting to feel like you've 'tried' something though even if it doesn't work, really hope you get your girl this time :)


----------



## mazndave

My son and daughter were both conceived within a day or 2 of ovulation, I really wouldn't put too much stock into it and limit your chances of actually conceiving. I understand wanting to sway as I really wanted a girl, but I honestly don't think any of it works. I know of so many people that have had unsuccessful sways, and then ones that gave up on it and got what they wanted anyway. If you really don't want to dtd too close to ovulation, get the cheapy OPK strips that will gradually get darker and then you can do one every morning and stop before it turns positive. With them being cheap you can do loads of them each cycle, which is what I did with #1 as was really irregular.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls. I think you're right it helps to feel like well at least we tried! 3 boys wouldn't be the end of the world but if I conceived and knew it was before O, I would feel like I gave it a chance. Reading your posts though makes me want to just DTD normally and conceive, I'm not very good at waiting!!

My first was conceived second month of trying on day/day before ovulation. My second was a happy accident which ironically was a pre-O conception when I worked it out, and turned out to be a gorgeous little boy. I didn't know any of this stuff then!

This month I think I'll aim for 3 days before and if I don't conceive I know I'll give up and go for ovulation as I've never struggled to conceive before and I think OH is sick of me banging on about it already!!

PS - I know 3 months of BFN isn't actually struggling to conceive in the grand scheme of things and I'm not devaluing what anyone else may have been through to TTC x


----------



## Bananation

We DTD on my ovulation day, I'm hoping for a girl. We find out this afternoon so I'll let you know if it worked lol


----------



## Boo44

Bananation said:


> We DTD on my ovulation day, I'm hoping for a girl. We find out this afternoon so I'll let you know if it worked lol

Exciting! Will look forward to finding out :)


----------



## Bananation

Well Im having another boy lol sooo no, it didnt worked for me.


----------



## Lucy3

I DTD the day of and after the first time and had a boy. This time we DTD about 2-3 days before ovulation and are having a girl. A lady i was chatting to in the waiting room said her OB said that doing it after ovulation can increase the chances of a boy (she was trying for a boy)as your body temp tends to be higher. Good luck!


----------



## 6lilpigs

THe timing on BD had been scientifically disproven to help sway, a regular swaying site I use is getting great results with one attempt in the fertile window followed by jump and dump afterwards, plus other sway tactics :) Give me a pm if you want the site address as we arent allowed to promote other sites directly ok :)


----------



## Boo44

Well I fell pregnant this month - I was planning to DTD 3 days before ovulation like I said, but typically ovulation happened earlier than I was expecting and it ended up being once DTD one day before ovulation. 

So I guess we'll see. But if the timing method means anything then I definitely failed!


----------



## k4th

My girl was conceived by dtd 1 day before ov. My boy was conceived by dtd 2 days before ov. 

So it meant nothing for us! We weren't trying to sway - but I was convinced I was having a second girl, based partly on this timing method. 

Good luck & congratulations :happydance: Widhing you a h&h 9 months :)


----------



## iiTTCii

Congratulations!


----------



## Boo44

Thanks ladies it always helps hearing about others who conceived girls based on DTD at ovulation x


----------



## lau86

Congratulations! I heard one attempt gets really good results for a girl so sounds like you did well!


----------



## Kay0102

We did the female on top, no female orgasm and straight to toilet after but don't think it has worked for us as looking like our 3rd boy is on the way x


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations and good luck. Girl diet sway is more likely to get you a girl then the ovulation factors.
I hope you hear girl! I have 3 boys and while its wonderful i definitely had GD and missed not having a girl. Im pregnant with a surprise now and i have no idea if it happened on o day before or after lol


----------



## mummy2_1

With my lb we dtd before o. It was thw month we decided to stop trying for a little while (after 12months of TTC) so when I looked back at dates and worked out we conceived few days before o. With my lg we dtd only on the day of o. Confirmed by +ve opk. I was poorly with a cold few days after so thought we had missed the chance to conceive at all. Think it's 50/50


----------



## mazndave

Congratulations Boo, hope you get your girl!


----------



## Unexpected212

My boy was conceived having sex pretty much every day round ovulation and so was my girl

I did try some of the diet stuff with my girl though so maybe that has more of an effect?

I hope you get your girl x


----------

